

Noah Kagan/Appsumo Exploits Death of Steve Jobs - diolpah
http://www.launch.is/blog/extremely-poor-taste-appsumo-uses-steve-jobs-in-subject-line.html

======
kickme444
This post is in such poor taste. The title of this post is clearly link bait
and is doing more harm than the mistake that appsumo made. When app sumo
realized their mistake, they sent a follow up email apologizing for what they
did and explaining the situation.

Shame on Jason for using Steve Jobs name in this title to further exploit the
unfortunate mistake that appsumo made.

